# Samuel Simes OP Bulbous neck Phila bottle



## Mike O (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is my latest bargain from EBay! At least I felt it was a bargain. It is a Samuel Simes Pharmacien Chesnut St Phila. Has a really cool bulbous neck, Really crude applied top, Huge tubular open pontil and Lots and lots of bubbles. I just thought it was cool!  Mike


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 7, 2009)

Super cool bottle.  I posted the auction for this bottle in the current auction thread when I saw it on ebay.  I really like the neck and lip on this one.  Very nice buy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 7, 2009)

I think you did pretty well on that purchase.. beautiful bottle!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 7, 2009)

It's a real sweety!


----------



## Mike O (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I was pretty happy to have won this one. 

 Meech, The pictures are done via an outside host and as I understand it if done this way it is not using any extra band with for this site. I know when you use ABN as the host it is bad and not allowed. If I am wrong pleas let me know


----------



## sandchip (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that one, and it is a beauty!  Super character.  Good grab!


----------



## div2roty (Apr 10, 2009)

If the pics are hosted outside the site, it will not impact this site, however large pics no matter where they are hosted will take forever to load on someone's computer if they are dialing up.  of course if they are dialing up then they are probably used to slow load times anyway.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2009)

That is a great bottle, Mike. I agree that you got a really good deal. The listing was pretty obscure, otherwise it probably would have gotten more attention. That's a good thing for you, though. I have one bulb-necked pontiled medicine that I dug. I've always liked them.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Apr 11, 2009)

GREAT BOTTLE! GLAD FOR YOU! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone seen a photo of one of these with a label or anyone know the contents?
 The simes family were pretty famous in the pharmacy trade. 
 Here is an article about the store they ran over the years ...
http://www.bottlebooks.com/Wholesale%20Druggists/John%20W%20Simes.html


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 13, 2009)

well thats an odd one.


----------

